# :-( my new HTC Desire Z keeps getting covered in drool. Shoul I buy a case?



## steddyeddy (Feb 26, 2011)

http://www.htc.com/www/product/desirez/overview.html

I love this phone and cant stop playing with it. I was so ancy in store they asked if i was in a hurry I said "No I just wanna play with the phone and what is there to hang about for anyway the ambiance?"

The screen is massive and responsive. The slid out qwerty is only 4 row but this (and overall size) means the buttons are that much bigger and easier to find compared to my old G1

Id say seeing as the Samsung epic is not comming to the UK and nor is the HTC Evo Shift the Desire Z is THE best phone on the UK market :-p


----------



## Callum91 (Feb 26, 2011)

steddyeddy said:


> http://www.htc.com/www/product/desirez/overview.html
> 
> I love this phone and cant stop playing with it. I was so ancy in store they asked if i was in a hurry I said "No I just wanna play with the phone and what is there to hang about for anyway the ambiance?"
> 
> ...


 
Nexus S is the best atm, soon to be overtaken by the LG Optimus 2X then Motorola Atrix etc etc. The Desire Z is a fab phone though.


----------



## steddyeddy (Feb 26, 2011)

Do any of those have physical qwerty keyboard? If not they suck :-p


----------



## Callum91 (Feb 26, 2011)

steddyeddy said:


> Do any of those have physical qwerty keyboard? If not they suck :-p


 
Personal preference isn't it? I'm much quicker on a touch screen than with a proper physical qwerty keyboard. One thing that lets the Desire Z down is the fact they decided to go with a shit processor.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 26, 2011)

Is this a wanking thread ffs?


----------



## steddyeddy (Feb 26, 2011)

Ill agree that the cpu is a little weak and ive expirenced a couple of slowdowns. Do you use swipe for you toutch screen typing?


----------



## steddyeddy (Feb 26, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> Is this a wanking thread ffs?


 
I thought admitting to wanking over a phone on aforum was going to far but you got me. Fair cop.


----------



## Callum91 (Feb 26, 2011)

steddyeddy said:


> Ill agree that the cpu is a little weak and ive expirenced a couple of slowdowns. Do you use swipe for you toutch screen typing?


 
I just use the standard HTC on screen keyboard (although I do use the smart keyboard app occasionally), but then again I've had a touch screen device since the first iPod touch came out, so I've gotten pretty used to a non-physical keyboard.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 26, 2011)

Dell Streak is the king of the smartphones. But you have to be a real man to handle it.


----------



## Callum91 (Feb 26, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Dell Streak is the king of the smartphones. But you have to be a real man to handle it.


 
The Streak occupies an odd section of the ''smartphone world'', not small enough to really be a proper phone yet too small to be a proper tablet. One has to imagine ( likewise with their stupid tablet computer/netbook flippy screen shit idea ) why they even bothered.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 26, 2011)

Because for some people it's the perfect form factor. I use my phone for the web, Google Reader and for the Kindle app far more than I use it to make calls so it makes perfect sense to get a phone with a large screen. 

It's actually very pocketable and the battery life is exceptionally good. I love it.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 26, 2011)

And btw, I love the look of that tsblet/netbook thing. I'm gonna get an ipad, I think, but if I wasn't that might be a nice option.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2011)

I want to try out the HTC Flyer. I love the idea of a pad I can actually draw/sketch/write on.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 27, 2011)

editor said:


> I want to try out the HTC Flyer. I love the idea of a pad I can actually draw/sketch/write on.


 
I'm also excited for the Flyer, if a cheaper wi-fi only version comes out, and it gets Honeycomb, then I'm in.


----------

